
Ask HN: What browsers are you using? - gls2ro
As the question says, I am interested to know what browser are you using and why. 
I am trying to find some alternatives in terms of speed and security&#x2F;privacy.
======
Artemix
I use Firefox for everything, including web development (I find the firefox
dev tools far better built and more complete than the Google ones).

The only alternative I use is Vivaldi, which I don't use often due to its
weird and hard-to-use UI

------
onion2k
I make web apps so... all of them.

~~~
gls2ro
Which one would you recommend for normal web browsing?

~~~
navidkhn1
There are times I switch over to the competition for change ( I used Quantum
for some time after it launched, and have used Safari at times for it's
simplicity ) but do always come back to Chrome, for work and otherwise. It
wins everywhere!

------
troffed
Desktop:

\- Google Chrome for work and testing

\- Mozilla Firefox for personal and testing

\- Microsoft Edge for testing only

\- Apple Safari (in a MacMini) for testing only

Mobile:

\- Google Chrome (Android and iOS)

\- Mozilla Firefox (Android) for testing

\- Apple Safari (iPhone and iPad) for testing

